# Posenangeln mit zwei Haken



## chris30 (18. Februar 2013)

Moin erstmal,#h

ich bin neu hier hab aber auch gleich mal ne Frage an euch Profis im Friedfischbereich.
:m
Ich hatte letztens etwas über eine sog. "New Zealand Dropper" Montage gelesen (Fliegenfischen).
Dabei wird in den Bogen einer Trockenfliege gleich ein Vorfach mit einem weiterem Haken gebunden.

Jetzt meine Idee... könnte auch totaler Schwachsinn #q sein aber wenn ja klärt mich bitte auf.

Könnte man nicht einfach an der Posenmontage nach dem Haken nicht noch ein weiteren Haken in den Bogen einknoten; also mit zwei Haken gleichzeitig fischen?
|kopfkrat
Oder würde sich das nicht lohnen?Was meint Ihr?

Freu mich auf Antworten,

chris


----------



## MikeJJ (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

nimm 10-20 Haken. das nennt sich dann Aalschnur  

Allerdings ist alles mit mehr als einem Haken in Deutschland nicht so gern gesehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> nimm 10-20 Haken. das nennt sich dann Aalschnur
> 
> Allerdings ist alles mit mehr als einem Haken in Deutschland nicht so gern gesehen.


 

Meistens sogar verboten.


----------



## LOCHI (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Posenmontagen wird wohl schwer aber beim Grundangeln kann man schön ein ganz kurzes Vorfach direkt am Futterkorb einschlaufen. Nicht länger als 5cm! Bervor hier gleich rumgeschrien wird, mir hat das mal ein Fischereiaufseher gezeigt#c


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

es ist ja auch nicht prinzipiell und überall verboten, also braucht man nicht schreien.
da wo eben nicht festgelegt ist mit nur einem haken erlaubt, kann man es tun.
lochi die karpfenangler in ungarn zum beispiel angeln so wie du es beschrieben hast.

antonio


----------



## Stacheljäger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Eine Paternoster Montage wäre auch noch ne Alternative.


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Und was bringt diese Methode ?


----------



## LOCHI (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Und was bringt diese Methode ?



Versuch macht klug!


----------



## Stacheljäger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Fische, jede menge Fische.


----------



## LOCHI (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Fische, jede menge Fische.



Völliger Quatsch! Paternoster am Schwimmer ist mehr als unnatürlich und wird alle kapitalen verschrecken! Auf Grund sieht das anders aus, fängt aber auch nicht mehr als solo!!!


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Das gibts doch schon für Köderfische oder nicht ?
Dann halt mit 2 Drillingen oder einem Drilling und einem Einfachhaken ?!


----------



## Case (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Ich hab mal was von einer Paternosterangelei beim Stippen gelesen. Der erste Köder wird an der Hauptschnur (natürlich auch mit Vorfach) kurz über dem Grund angeboten, der zweite an einem Paternoster auf dem Grund hinterhergeschleppt. Geht natürlich nur in der Strömung.

Case


----------



## Stacheljäger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Noch besser wäre Paternoster Montage an Segelpose.


----------



## Seeringler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

2 Haken sind in Italien übrigens neben der normalen Montage Standard an der Bolorute am Meer... auch auf die scheuen Meeräschen! 
Wenn bei Dir zwei Anbissstellen pro Rute erlaubt sind, probier es doch aus!


----------



## spike999 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

je nach gegend sind bis zu 5 anbissstellen erlaubt,also wo ist das problem???versuch macht klug...
wie ist es denn beim herings,makrelen oder maränenangeln...


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Obwohl es nicht erlaubt war, alles schon ausprobiert und wieder ad acta gelegt. Es funktioniert ganz leidlich auf Kleinfische in Schwärmen, wobei man dann regelmäßig tief geschluckte Haken rausoperieren muss. Mit einer Köfi-Stippe geht das schneller und einfacher zu bewerkstelligen.

Auf Specimen-Fische ein totaler Flop, da man nie die feine Bissanzeige hinbekommt, die dazu nötig ist. Eher weniger, denn mehr Fisch.

Werfen und keschern wird zu einer echten Geduldsprobe. Jedes Detail mehr an der Montage gibt mindestens zwei Tüddels mehr, die man auffitzen muss...!

Fazit: Probiert hab ichs, nochmal nie wieder!


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Ich gestehe, dass ich nicht weiss, ob damals verboten oder nicht.... Aber für mich als Jungangler war es ein Graus - hatte ein "Meerespaternoster" nachgebastelt und nach 2 Stunden echtem Frust (egal ob beim Auswerfen oder Einholen total vertüdelt) hab ich das aufgegeben.


----------



## Paddy1977 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

wobei Futterkorp sehe ich noch ein. Man kann sogar am Futterkorb nen kurzes Vorfach (5cm) nehmen und n boilie Rig anknoten und als normalköder halt mais oder wurm etc etc.

ist machbar. und wenn man nen abstand vom zweit haken zum -normalen- vorfach hat (futterkorbbreite) dann hält sich mit dem tüdel in grenzen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



chris30 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens etwas über eine sog. "New Zealand Dropper" Montage gelesen (Fliegenfischen).
> Dabei wird in den Bogen einer Trockenfliege gleich ein Vorfach mit einem weiterem Haken gebunden.


 
Ist an der Pose zum Beispiel beim Hegenenangeln über den Schwimmer gängige Praxis (in Bayern zumindest bis zu 5 Haken für die Hegene erlaubt).

Die Montage für die Hegene bindet sich wie folgt: 
Schwimmer - Hauptschnur - 5 Seitenarme mit Nymphen - am Ende ein Blei.

Das liese sich sicher auch für eine normale Pose abwandeln. Nimm zum Seitenarm-Binden am besten dickere Mono-Schnur, dann steht der Arm sauber ab und vertüdelt sich nicht. Mach den Seitenarm auch nicht zu lang, an der Hegene haben sich ca. 5 cm bei mir bewährt.

Ob man das braucht und ob das Sinn macht - die Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

das mag bei renken/Maränen vielleicht gehen, weil im ernst wie oft hat man da schonmal mehr als 2 renken oder überhaupt 2, meist ist es nur eine, bei hering und makrele auch, aber überlegt mal ihr habt da 2 kleine 60er karpfen dran, der eine geht nach links und der andere nach rehts und weg sind nach nen paar sekunden beide, weil alles abreißt


----------



## Paddy1977 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



rippi schrieb:


> das mag bei renken/Maränen vielleicht gehen, weil im ernst wie oft hat man da schonmal mehr als 2 renken oder überhaupt 2, meist ist es nur eine, bei hering und makrele auch, aber überlegt mal ihr habt da 2 kleine 60er karpfen dran, der eine geht nach links und der andere nach rehts und weg sind nach nen paar sekunden beide, weil alles abreißt



das ist natürlich korrekt und bei satzkarpfen nicht sooo abwägig wenn die im kleinen gruppen den grund umbuddeln und sich einer den boilie und der andere evtl den mais schnappt.|bigeyes

dann lieber einen haken und den fisch vorsichtig zur seite wegdrillen das nicht soviel trouble entsteht. dann hält sich die scheuchwirkung auch in grenzen#h


----------



## Speziaal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Zwei Haken sind in Deutschland verboten!
Außer bei Paternostern und beim Raubfischangeln sind mehrere Haken zulässig!


----------



## Case (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Aber drüber nachdenken darf man in Deutschland noch?

Case


----------



## Schnürlwascher (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



Speziaal schrieb:


> Zwei Haken sind in Deutschland verboten!



Auszug AVBayFiG:
_"§ 16
Angelfischerei
(1) 1 Die Handangel *darf höchstens drei Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) haben*, die beim Fang mit
natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen sein müssen. 2 Abweichend von Satz 1 darf die
Hegene bis zu fünf Anbissstellen haben; die Hegene ist eine Handangel, bei der von einem
beschwerten Vorfach kurze Seitenarme (Springer) mit jeweils einer Anbissstelle abzweigen."_

Und nu? Was hab ich übersehen? ...


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ****** halten! |splat2:  
Sorry nicht bös gemeint, aber mir war grad danach! 

Wie Antonio schon geschrieben hat, grundsätzlich sind mehrere Haken erlaubt, es ist aber Vereins oder Gewässerabhängig wieviele Haken bzw. Anbissstellen bei euch am Wasser erlaubt sind. Bei uns sinds z.B. 3!

Also einfach mal testen! Ich fang beim Dropshotten auch öfter mal 2 barsche auf einmal, warum soll das mit dem Schwimmer nicht genauso funktionieren!


----------



## spike999 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



Speziaal schrieb:


> Zwei Haken sind in Deutschland verboten!
> Außer bei Paternostern und beim Raubfischangeln sind mehrere Haken zulässig!



selten so einen quatsch gehört...

auszug aus der gewässerverordnung des lav-mv

4.1. Anzahl und Beschaffenheit der Fanggeräte, Nachtangeln, Schleppangeln
Jeder Inhaber einer Angelberechtigung darf im Geltungsbereich der GWO höchstens drei Handangeln verwenden. Daneben ist eine Köderfischsenke mit einer Maximalgröße von 1,20 m x 1,20 m zugelassen.
Ausgelegte Handangeln sind während des Angelns ständig zu beaufsichtigen.
Beim Einsatz der Handangel als Friedfischangel ist die Verwendung von bis zu zwei einschenkligen Haken je Handangel zulässig.
Verwendete künstliche Köder, tote Köderfische oder Ködersysteme können mit bis zu drei Einfach-, Doppel- oder Drillingshaken bestückt sein.
Hegenen dürfen mit maximal fünf Einfachhaken versehen sein. Die Beschwerung darf dann keine zusätzliche Anbissstelle aufweisen.
Pilksysteme mit einem Drilling dürfen nur mit einem Paternoster mit zwei Anbissstellen verwendet werden.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



Speziaal schrieb:


> Zwei Haken sind in Deutschland verboten!
> Außer bei Paternostern und beim Raubfischangeln sind mehrere Haken zulässig!



Vielleicht ha er ja "Dem teutschen Angelgesätz" von dem wir nur noch nichts wissen!?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



rippi schrieb:


> das mag bei renken/Maränen vielleicht gehen, weil im ernst wie oft hat man da schonmal mehr als 2 renken oder überhaupt 2, meist ist es nur eine, bei hering und makrele auch, aber überlegt mal ihr habt da 2 kleine 60er karpfen dran, der eine geht nach links und der andere nach rehts und weg sind nach nen paar sekunden beide, weil alles abreißt



Es ist auch auf Renken nicht das vorrangige Ziel, eine Doublette zu landen - sondern einen Schwarm an Beutetieren vorzutäuschen. Doubletten auf Barsch sind übrigens regelmäßig kein Problem mit der Hegene ... 

Ich habe allerdings nirgends gelesen, dass es dem TE darum ging, mit dieser Montage auf Karpfen zu gehen, sondern nur ob " es geht" ... abgesehen davon dürfte es alles eine Frage dessen sein, wie stark die Montage ausgelegt wird - im Meeresangeln gibt es ja auch Springer.

Ansonsten bin ich gerade völlig platt, dass es in Bayern eine Bestimmung gibt, die scheinbar liberaler ist als im übrigen Deutschland (nämlich 2 x drei Haken pro Angel bzw. 1 x 5 Haken pro Angel).


----------



## antonio (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



Speziaal schrieb:


> Zwei Haken sind in Deutschland verboten!
> Außer bei Paternostern und beim Raubfischangeln sind mehrere Haken zulässig!



ups was machen dann die "bösen herings und makrelenangler" ?
die haben 10 haken.
die bekommen bestimmt lebenslänglich dafür.

antonio


----------



## chris30 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

Okay danke erstmal hätte nicht mit so vielen antworten gerechnet;
echt super forum hier!

sind schon viele interessante ideen dabei die ich vllt mal ausprobieren werde.

ich denke mal zum köfis angeln ist sone montage ganz gut und ich werd das mal testen und die idee mit futterkorb und grundmontage hatte ich auch schon mal angedacht... mal sehen was so beißt.

vielen dank und petri heil


----------



## thanatos (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*

eine Montage für eine Paternosterstippe aus einem Magazin von ca.1920
"am Ende der Schnur ein 20gr Grundblei und auf zwei Metern alle 50 cm ein
Haken darüber ein superleichter Schwimmer" ,mußte dann genau ausgelotet
werden,war für Plötzen und ähnliche Weißfische gedacht um die optimale 
Tiefe zu erwischen (war für die Kopfrute gedacht).Hab es als Kind mal  
ausprobiert ,hat sogar geklappt manchmal haben zwei Fische dran gehangen
aber mit normaler Montage hat es mir letztendlich mehr zugesagt ,so das es
bei dem einen Versuch geblieben ist,noch zu erwähnen ,es wurde mit Teig und
Mistwurm geangelt und anfüttern und loten nicht üblich,es ging auf Plötzen.
Auf einem Platz ist man auch nicht geblieben sonder wenn nichts gebissen hat 
ging es einfach weiter.


----------



## as12 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit zwei Haken*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Posenmontagen wird wohl schwer aber beim Grundangeln kann man schön ein ganz kurzes Vorfach direkt am Futterkorb einschlaufen. Nicht länger als 5cm! Bervor hier gleich rumgeschrien wird, mir hat das mal ein Fischereiaufseher gezeigt#c



beim feedern schon ne coole methode 
überm futterkorb mal nen kleinen dropshotköder-befestigen (seitenarm 2cm) kann manchmal wunder bewirken, wenn die kleinfische den futterkorb stürmen und der kleine gummiköder drüber vom barsch eingesaugt wird (PS: ist in Mecklenburg erlaubt) und das hat mir schon schöne fische gebracht!

an der Pose denke ich wohl kaum, kann aber auch funktionieren wenn es sich nicht verheddert

mfg


----------

